# Celsius Cirrus - Which color is less UGLY?



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Nobody locally carries Celsius. I've read good things and have been wanting to try them out the last couple yrs. I'm contemplating biting the bullet and order a couple sizes online to try at home, risking wasted shipping and return shipping costs. Problem is, I'm not feeling any of the 3 colors offered this season. Yeah, yeah I know most of it's covered up anyways, but still. Which one is less ugly?


I like the gum outsole, but not the bright red.









If it were black with just any one of those accent colors, it would be ok. As it is, just too many colors going on.









Leaning towards this b/c it looks fine, but I've never wanted white boots b/c I just imagine how nasty they'd look after a few days of walking in muddy parking lots and all the hiking we do...let alone after a year or two.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

My vote goes to the funky colored black ones.

White anything sucks to try to keep clean.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

J.Schaef said:


> White anything sucks to try to keep clean.


That's what I figured, and from seeing others with white boots/binders. Not like I'm anal about my snow gear being clean (like I am w/my sneak collections) but I don't want it to look all dingy and nasty either, and I'm not gonna waste time cleaning.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I was JUST looking at these last night as well. I actually really dig the black ones. White looks cool in theory, but I learned my lesson after buying white pants a few seasons back.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

I have last years double Boa which only comes in white. The white held up pretty well. Will post a few photos later tonight on how they look a year later. The red will contrast you bindings a little so I say red. The red does have an orange tint to it in person though. The multicolored ones are a bit to busy for my taste.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd go with white. If they get dirty, bust out the black sharpie and make them black.


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have last seasons in White (regular lace) and love them! Probably the most comfortable boots I have ever ridden. 
I also had White Climates a few years back, they do get dirty but it isn't a huge deal for me. 
I say go for it!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

So I ordered up a couple different sizes. They hooked up free shipping and free return shipping for the one that doesn't work, or both if neither works. Got it in the black/multi...it's busy but at least it's a dark color, and pants will some of that, so it won't be as bad. I'll try them both on to see if either one fits well, as well as with my bindings. Fingers crossed that at least one of them works out!


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Think I put about 20 days on these since I did not get them at the very beginning of the season. But this is how they look now


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

the only one is don't like is the white.... i like these though ^^^


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Boots came in today, but instead of being the O.Zone dual speed lace system as they said in the description and showed in pics, it was regular laces. WTF...they're both going back.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Boots came in today, but instead of being the O.Zone dual speed lace system as they said in the description and showed in pics, it was regular laces. WTF...they're both going back.


The Cirrus comes in tradition lace, speed lace and the white comes in double BOA. Sucks that they sent you the wrong ones. Did you at least try them on for fit. Just curious to what you thought of them.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

B.Gilly said:


> The Cirrus comes in tradition lace, speed lace and the white comes in double BOA. Sucks that they sent you the wrong ones. Did you at least try them on for fit. Just curious to what you thought of them.


I did try them on just for kicks. It was a bit longer so I'd have to size down a 1/2 size more than with other boots I've been looking into. I didn't pop in the J-bars so I can't really comment on heel lift. I have slightly wide forefoot, so I could feel that front strap piece pushing in...I suspect it would cause me some serious discomfort in real use. The boots do seem solidly constructed though, and nice fit/finish. Definitely on par with boots that cost $100+ more. The outer profile is pretty huge though, so that's another dealbreaker for me. I like lower profile boots, even if not as small as the Salomon F.


----------

